
C# Is Dangerous - mijustin
https://glenmccallum.com/2018/11/06/csharp-is-dangerous/
======
NicoJuicy
> The Microsoft tooling makes it easy for inexperienced developers to build
> poor software

So, by definition, you should choose a programming language that has no good
tooling as a beginner?

Ps. I stopped reading after that

~~~
mijustin
He's just saying that C# can be dangerous for beginners if they don't have a
proper foundation in programming.

However, the C# tooling does reduce the workload for experienced programmers.

It's all about how the tooling is used.

------
dotnetkow
As a fellow .NET developer, I dig the author's point. However, I would argue
it's not C# that's dangerous - it's Visual Studio, the IDE.

------
mijustin
This part really struck a chord with me:

> Cobol is relevant in 2018. A few people make a lot of money maintaining
> Cobol systems. However, (at least where I live) I don’t see a lot of ads for
> Cobol developers. I see a bunch of C# ads and a ton for Javascript
> developers. You need to seek the balance between valuable skills and
> available work.

